# Pectic Haze



## Sammyk (Jan 1, 2013)

I used pectic enzyme in my peach wine that did not clear with sparkelloid even in a cold garage above freezing. How long should I expect the wine to clear now that I added pectic enzyme? It is sitting at room temperature now.

Would it be a good idea to move it back to the cold garage?


----------



## Julie (Jan 1, 2013)

It probably won't be a bad idea to put it back into cold storage but I think I would leave it where it is as for at least a week so you can check to see if the haze is clearing.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you Julie.


----------



## Julie (Jan 1, 2013)

Any time Sammy


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 2, 2013)

I seem to be having the same prob. with my peach/combo wine as well. Let me know how the pectic enzyme worked. Oh and by the way sammyk how much should be used in a 6 gal batch? I may add some to my wine.


----------



## Arne (Jan 3, 2013)

btom2004 said:


> I seem to be having the same prob. with my peach/combo wine as well. Let me know how the pectic enzyme worked. Oh and by the way sammyk how much should be used in a 6 gal batch? I may add some to my wine.


 
It should tell you on your package. Most of the chemicals have a recomendation written on the package as for how much to use, at least the ones I have used.. Arne.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Jan 3, 2013)

Sammy I usually add pectine enzyme to primary to help extract all of the goodies as well as helping with the haze. If adding extra pectine does not work....Time surely does!


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 3, 2013)

I do and did add pectic enzyme to all my wines. 

I think where I goofed up is simmering down 1/2 bushel of peaches for back flavoring and not adding pectic enzyme.


----------



## Turock (Jan 3, 2013)

Pectin haze is always a problem on peach. The way we deal with it is to bentonite the primary. But you can bentonite it in the secondary, which will make the wine very clear but it will take a few months. It may refuse to clear, even with another dose of pectic enzyme--if that remains the case, use bentonite on it. Follow the package directions and don't over-dose it.


----------



## saramc (Jan 4, 2013)

Pearadex or amylase does wonders with peach and pear (or any must that tends to be more hazy than others). I just follow the instructions on label or look up on manufacturer's site. But I have also found the liquid pectic enzyme drops work so much better versus the powder.


----------



## Zog (Jan 6, 2013)

From my experience with apple wines, cooking the fruit at all aggravates the haze. I've been adding liquid pectic enzyme a day before adding the yeast. And I add it again when I clarify the wine. From what I've read the pectic enzyme works better around 70 degrees and can take 4 or 5 days. It has worked for me. There are other causes of hazy wine though, like starch.


----------



## wineon4 (Jan 9, 2013)

I am having the same problem with 15 gallon of banana. I use pectic enzyme in the primary and now that the wine has fermented dry to .0990 I stabalized and added superclear and no luck, it cleared some but not as my other wines have with the addition of superclear. I added some pectic enzyme after the superclear and still nothing. The wine is clear of solid particulates but still has a cloudy haze to it when put into a wine glass. Has a great flavor you can still taste the banana. I used 80 lb of peeled and mashed bananas in 15 gallon, not cooked bananas I used them raw. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zog (Jan 9, 2013)

There is some information about diagnosing and correcting the various types of haze at this link. Scroll down about halfway. 

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/problems.asp


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 17, 2013)

wineon4 said:


> I am having the same problem with 15 gallon of banana. I use pectic enzyme in the primary and now that the wine has fermented dry to .0990 I stabalized and added superclear and no luck, it cleared some but not as my other wines have with the addition of superclear. I added some pectic enzyme after the superclear and still nothing. The wine is clear of solid particulates but still has a cloudy haze to it when put into a wine glass. Has a great flavor you can still taste the banana. I used 80 lb of peeled and mashed bananas in 15 gallon, not cooked bananas I used them raw. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.







This seems to be what I still have after all the steps I've taken. I will wait until the last fining agents settle. I'll then re-rack and add some pectic enzyme. If all else fails, we will have to go ahead and filter these wines.


----------

